# How do i get a tourist visa renewal? without leaving the country.



## charlotte buoy

HI ive been told i can apply for a tourist vistors visa extension/renewal without doing a visa run , leaving the country. 
Anyone know how to do this ? 
Im struggling to find an official website with instruction. 
Or the correct office to go to do do this, even would be helpful.
Im coming to the end of my initial 30 days on arrival tourist visa so need to re-new it.
Im here for 3 months with my partner but not working so no working visa to be had! 

Any advise or info would be great ! 

thanks newbie from London!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi, please do a search on the 'visa run' threads, there's plenty of them that describe the process in detail. Basically you have to drive to the Oman border, cross, and come back. That would give you another 30 day visa.


----------



## PolarBear

*Extension*



charlotte buoy said:


> HI ive been told i can apply for a tourist vistors visa extension/renewal without doing a visa run , leaving the country.
> Anyone know how to do this ?
> Im struggling to find an official website with instruction.
> Or the correct office to go to do do this, even would be helpful.
> Im coming to the end of my initial 30 days on arrival tourist visa so need to re-new it.
> Im here for 3 months with my partner but not working so no working visa to be had!
> 
> Any advise or info would be great !
> 
> thanks newbie from London!


If you don't want to leave the country, apply at the DNRD: DNRD

Looks like costs have gone up to 610 Dhs for a 30 day extension which can only be done once.


----------



## charlotte buoy

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi, please do a search on the 'visa run' threads, there's plenty of them that describe the process in detail. Basically you have to drive to the Oman border, cross, and come back. That would give you another 30 day visa.


thanks for the advise i did see that info. I was told you can apply for an extension/renewal without having to leave the county though. 
its just proving hard to find an official website with instruction on it all !


----------



## dizzyizzy

sorry, I read too quickly!!! So yes, if you don't want to do a visa run then do as Polar Bear says. You'll have to go to the DNRD directly to get this done.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Take your passport and plenty of cash to the immigration dept next to jaffilia metro station, near to trade centre roundabout. 

It is amazing what is possible with enough cash here. 

Seriously an extension is possible but will cost you in terms of cash and waiting around time. Maybe simpler just to do a visa run


----------



## charlotte buoy

Thanks for info polarbear! 
I have just been on their website , and proving hard work, tried registering and then to get the forms needed and not working ! painful ! 

But at least im on the right place ! 
I guess i might well have to go to the immigration office in bur dubai! Not an exciting thought! BUt maybe in person is the way forward !


----------



## charlotte buoy

thanks ! 
Is that the same office that ive been told about , near bur dubai police station ?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

charlotte buoy said:


> thanks !
> Is that the same office that ive been told about , near bur dubai police station ?


Yes that's the same place.

You will have to visit their office to get a new stamp. Not possible online.


----------



## charlotte buoy

great thanks all! 
off i go to see how easy or not theses processes are in dubai ! wish me luck! 
thanks for help all !


----------



## w_man

Just to add - as we did this very recently for my wife. They charge AED 720 including the cost at the typing office. We went very early in the morning - were there before 8am and the entire process (including time at the typing office) took less than 20 minutes. Mind you my wife went in to the Ladies-Only section which had absolutely no lineups.

Go early and take cash (they don't take cards) and it'll get done very quickly.

GL


----------



## rsinner

w_man said:


> Just to add - as we did this very recently for my wife. They charge AED 720 including the cost at the typing office. We went very early in the morning - were there before 8am and the entire process (including time at the typing office) took less than 20 minutes. Mind you my wife went in to the Ladies-Only section which had absolutely no lineups.
> 
> Go early and take cash (they don't take cards) and it'll get done very quickly.
> 
> GL


Or go late in the afternoon, say at around 5 pm


----------



## wandabug

Bear in mind you can only extend your visa once at DRND office - you will have to do a visa run for month 3. Either drive to Oman border - pay dhs.200 for Oman visa and then drive back straight back into Dubai OR have a nice weekend break in Musandam, Oman OR get a cheap return FlyDubai flight to Oman or Qatar and back.


----------



## wazza2222

We did the DNRD thing this morning... Find the door swarming with Asian men, that's the way in. Find someone in a uniform, ask where to go amongst the thousand desks and he said go to such and such (such and such was a building in another part of town) went to the other side of the building and asked the man in the uniform there the same question... he said "go there" and pointed to a door 5 feet away! She sent us to get a form (no instruction on where to get it but plenty of instruction on how my wife was dressed!) We worked out that outside the facility are little food shop/typing/photocopying shops that take your money and fill out this mysterious form for you. Ok fine, 710 dirhams later we had the form and took it back to the lady. Stamp stamp, brief discussion ("no miss, New Zealand is not next to Britain, its next to Australia") done. 
Why did I choose to go through this experience rather than go to Oman I hear you ask? I have a rental car and no 'orange card' to get over the border... I thought this would be easier!!!
Moral of the story? if you don't like what someone tells you, ask someone else or wait another day, the answer will surely have changed!

You gotta love it.


----------



## mol

Pleasr sau if you want,how much does it cost.


----------



## tallbaldblue

*the 30 day visa is actually 40- 10 days of grace*



charlotte buoy said:


> great thanks all!
> off i go to see how easy or not theses processes are in dubai ! wish me luck!
> thanks for help all !


Hatta, Oman sounds easier than all this, lol, and I have heard that if you do this 600 dirham one that the next time you must fly out-- you won't be allowed to cross to Oman by car as usual. the 30 day visa is actually 40: 10 days of grace period, just remember to count the first day so u don't show up on the 41st according to them......
good luck!

I will go around the 30th if anyone has a car and is going...


----------



## Steve2622

wazza2222 said:


> We did the DNRD thing this morning... Find the door swarming with Asian men, that's the way in. Find someone in a uniform, ask where to go amongst the thousand desks and he said go to such and such (such and such was a building in another part of town) went to the other side of the building and asked the man in the uniform there the same question... he said "go there" and pointed to a door 5 feet away! She sent us to get a form (no instruction on where to get it but plenty of instruction on how my wife was dressed!) We worked out that outside the facility are little food shop/typing/photocopying shops that take your money and fill out this mysterious form for you. Ok fine, 710 dirhams later we had the form and took it back to the lady. Stamp stamp, brief discussion ("no miss, New Zealand is not next to Britain, its next to Australia") done.
> Why did I choose to go through this experience rather than go to Oman I hear you ask? I have a rental car and no 'orange card' to get over the border... I thought this would be easier!!!
> Moral of the story? if you don't like what someone tells you, ask someone else or wait another day, the answer will surely have changed!
> 
> You gotta love it.


I have my wife coming over in a few weeks and I intend on her getting a visit visa while we sort out the paper work to have her sponsored on my visa and was planning on a run to Oman if my visa isn't sorted in time to get her's done in the 30days. What is the mysterious orange ticket you speak of?


----------



## Guest

w_man said:


> Just to add - as we did this very recently for my wife. They charge AED 720 including the cost at the typing office. We went very early in the morning - were there before 8am and the entire process (including time at the typing office) took less than 20 minutes. Mind you my wife went in to the Ladies-Only section which had absolutely no lineups.
> 
> Go early and take cash (they don't take cards) and it'll get done very quickly.
> 
> GL


Were you able to renew a tourist visa on a Canadian passport? I thought that visas for Canadians were non renewable, thanks to the Emirates/Canadian govt. dispute


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont know how you guys get a ten day extension. When I left out of Abu Dhabi last month my visa had been canceled 32 days prior (changing sponsorship but they didnt want to complete it because of ramadan) and I ended up having to pay 200 dirhams at the airport. I was a bit surprised to say the least as everything on the forum always says there is this ten day extension.


----------



## wazza2222

*Orange ticket mystery (solved?)*

The orange ticket is the visible proof of your car's insurance approval to go into Oman...
Reference my pithy observation about things changing next week? well LMAO, I got told the next day that I could have stopped at the shop just this side of the border and bought an orange card! ha ha you gotta love it I can't verify this and it may change by next week... good luck my friend.



Steve2622 said:


> I have my wife coming over in a few weeks and I intend on her getting a visit visa while we sort out the paper work to have her sponsored on my visa and was planning on a run to Oman if my visa isn't sorted in time to get her's done in the 30days. What is the mysterious orange ticket you speak of?


----------



## wazza2222

*time is fluid*

Hi Steve
My co worker had his work visa, ID card, UAE licence all done within 4 days.
I have been here 5 weeks (over Ramadan of course) and haven't got anything yet (don't tell anyone please? lol) I only got my 'medical' done yesterday!!! Inshallah



Steve2622 said:


> I have my wife coming over in a few weeks and I intend on her getting a visit visa while we sort out the paper work to have her sponsored on my visa and was planning on a run to Oman if my visa isn't sorted in time to get her's done in the 30days. What is the mysterious orange ticket you speak of?


----------

